# Track Mania Nation Forever Server Frage!



## Jan565 (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich da mal eine frage bezüglich des erstellens von Servern.

Ich Zocke es eigentlich ziemlich gerne und will mir mal einen Online Server erstellen, auf den ich halt mit freunden Zocken kann. Aber wie stelle ich das an?

Der Zeigt bei mir immer ich muss das "NAT" einstellen, allerdings weiß ich nicht was damit gemeint ist. 

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung und kann mir helfen?

Hatte eigentlich nicht vor, mir einen zu mieten. 

Danke!


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2011)

Du musst das Spiel installieren und dann bei Multiplayer auf Spiel erstellen klicken oder? Dann findest du den im Netzwerk!


----------



## Jan565 (28. April 2011)

Ne, es geht nicht um ein Netzwerkspiel über Lan sondern über eines was ich Online Zocken kann. So das auch leute von außerhalb darauf zugreifen können. 

Ich weiß nur so viel bissher, dass ich Ports freigeben muss (2350/3450). Da bin ich jetzt schon die ganze Zeit am probieren, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin.

Hat denn keiner sowas schon einmal erstellt oder hat da Ahnung von?


----------



## TheBlackMarshmallow (28. April 2011)

Du brauchst einmal den TM-Server und natürlich die 3(?) offenen Ports im Router (UDP und TCP), die, die eben auch in der Serverconfig stehen. Wenn du noch Ranglisten haben willst brauchst du XAMPP für die Datenbank, gibt aber einige Tutorials im Internet, einfach mal googlen .
Danach kannst du den Server noch mit einigen Dingen ausschmücken (Fufi-Widgets, XASECO, usw).

EDIT: hier TMUF/TMNF - Windows - Dedicated Server Tutorial - Deep Silver - Community


----------



## Jan565 (28. April 2011)

cool, danke. ich habe die ganze Zeit nach sowas gesucht. Jetzt habe ich es ausfühlich!


----------



## Jan565 (29. April 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt alles soweit fertig bekommen. Der Server läuft auch und lässt sich finden. Allerdings habe ich jetzt leider das Problem, dass der immer ein Passwort haben, was ich aber niergends eingegeben habe um auf den Server zu kommen. Ich habe auch schon alle PW´s durch die ich verwendet habe, aber keinen Erfolg.

Hat einer eine Idee woran das Liegen kann, ich habe mich voll und ganz die Anleitung die ich von TheBlackMarshmallow bekommen gehalten!


----------



## Jan565 (2. Mai 2011)

Alles habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach durch probiert und nichts hat einen Erfolg. Ich mache es genau so wie es da steht, auch alles mit den Updates der neuesn Versionen, aber der findet immer einen Fehler in der "live" Datenbank. Woran kann das liegen?


----------

